
US Department of State: Global Level 4 Health Advisory – Do Not Travel - lakis
https://travel.state.gov/content/travel/en/traveladvisories/ea/travel-advisory-alert-global-level-4-health-advisory-issue.html
======
donohoe
Borders closing? US says “immediate return” or prepare to remain abroad for
“indefinite period”

~~~
dragonwriter
> Borders closing?

Absolutely seems to be coming. We've got an inbound ban from much of Europe
and a mutually-agreed closure of the US-Canada border already, and now a
“don’t travel now and return immediately if already abroad” advisory on top of
that.

~~~
divbzero
This seems very possible given the State Department’s unusually stark
language: “U.S. citizens who live in the United States should arrange for
immediate return to the United States, unless they are prepared to remain
abroad for an indefinite period.”

A HN comment from a few days ago [1] drew a similar conclusion based on the
way Prime Minister Trudeau announced Canada’s first round of border
restrictions: “Canadian travelers should return to Canada [via] commercial
means while it is still possible to do so. Let me be clear: If you are abroad,
it’s time to come home.”

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22596009](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22596009)

[2]: [https://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/mar/16/justin-
trudea...](https://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/mar/16/justin-trudeau-
canada-closing-borders-noncitizens/)

------
beamatronic
Where was this 2 months ago....

~~~
officialjunk
3 months ago actually with the warning. we could have been screening to
prevent this whole thing from getting out of hand.

------
LatteLazy
This democrat hoax is getting really out of hand /s.

~~~
divbzero
I almost missed that /s at the end.

~~~
foxyv
It is terribly depressing that a '/s' was needed. The times we live in.

